# Worthwhile to take continuing ed courses before MFA application?



## jackgradus (Aug 26, 2010)

Is it worthwhile to take continuing ed courses in film production before applying for an MFA? If you are really intent on an mfa, wouldn't it be a waste of money? You are going to learn things you'd learn in graduate school, anyway...


----------



## cyro86 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jackgradus, I have been up against this question for a while now, and I have finally settled on an answer of "yes," at least in my case.

My reasoning is largely based on my own current situation.  I have always been passionate about film and television (directing and writing), but I never thought it practical to pursue those avenues as a career.  However, in May, I found that I was completely miserable in the path I was heading, so being relatively young (24), I decided to cut out and pursue what I am most passionate about.

Unfortunately, none of my previous education (two undergrad majors and a year in an MA program) educated me in the slightest way about filmmaking and screenwriting.  Therefore, I have no portfolio in the making.

As a result, I recently decided to take some night and weekend classes starting in January, to start building my portfolio.  Sure, I can do that without those classes, but I do not have access to equipment, and more important, I lack a social network that is interested in filmmaking or performance arts and could help me get a short film done.

And, yes, the classes are pricey, as is graduate school, but I am in a position where if I am going to learn the craft, and become a serious cinematic storyteller, I need to be in a full-time, two-plus year program where I, along with my peers, are living and breathing this stuff.  I could not do this solely by taking continuing ed classes.  And when I say "I," in this answer, I do mean me.  Others might be different, or have different takes on this question, but for me, it only makes the most sense to take some courses here and there, and then use that work to send to grad programs.

As for your last point, I personally believe that there is no limitation to learning.  Sure, when/if I get into an MFA program, I will already be familiar with some things thanks to the classes I took, but I am confident that there is a lot I will learn and experience in an MFA program that I will not learn from a class that meets a few times a week for six weeks.  I will, however, have a better foundation than if I did not take the continuing ed classes.

So, for me, the continuing ed classes seem to make sense.  And, at some point, I started seeing them as the only chance I had to get into filmmaking and build a portfolio for grad school.  But this is my thinking, based on my own set of circumstances, and might be completely different for you.  Like everything that is discussed on this board, I think here, too, you have to choose the path you find makes the most sense for you and do it.


----------

